# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Kryqi ne shkollat italiane

## [A-SHKODRANI]

*Kryqi ne shkollat italiane
Çeshtja e kryqit ne shkollat italiane eshte nje argument i aktualitetit te sotem, te cilit nuk do ti dedikojme nje hapsire te privilegjuar. Zoti Adel Smith, i eshte drejtuar Gjykates se Akuiles per te urdheruar proçedimin e heqjes se kryqit nga klasat qe frekuentojne femijet e tij. Çeshtja ka shkaktuar nje buje te madhe eshte trajtuar si nje lufte mes besimeve te ndryshme. Nga ky sportel do ta trajtojme kete çeshtje ne kuadrin juridik  qe ben nje trajtim korrekt te çeshtjes se ligjitimitetit te kryqit ne shkollat italiane.

Personalisht nuk mendoj qe behet fjale per respekt ose agresion kunder parimeve te besimit katolik e strukturave te tij, por ka te bej me faktin nese ndodhemi ne nje shtet laik, qe respekton ne te njejten menyre te gjithe qytetaret dhe lirine e tyre te besimit, apo gjendemi akoma ne nje shtet te meparshem me modifikimin e te ashtuquajtures marrveshje mes Shtetit dhe Kishes. Keto jane argumentat e trajtuara nga urdheresa e Gjykates se Akuiles, e qe trajtohen nga Av. Antonino Ciavola, qe do ti gjeni ne kete sit internet.

Urdheresa e Gjykates se Akuiles njeh kuadrin normativ qe ndikon mbi kete çeshtje specifike. Normat, qe sipas administrates shteterore, qe ka rezistuar me avokaturen e Shtetit ne Proçesin ne fjale, hyjne ne loje per te garantuar akoma sot detyrimin e venies se kryqit ne klasat e shkollave publike, jane norma rregulluese te vjetra, ekzistente ne epoken e te ashtuquajturit Statuti Albertin, pra kur nuk ekzistonte akoma Kushtetuta italiane, por kushtetuta e pare e Shtetit te Bashkuar Italian.
Feja katolike, ate kohe konsiderohej si fe e Shtetit, e si rrjedhim jane adoptuar norma te tipit rregullues per te garantuar venien e kryqit ne shkollat publike. 
Persa i perket shkollave fillore, ky ekspozim pershkruhet nga art. 118 i Dekretit te 30 Prillit 1924 n. 965 e nga art. 119 i Dekretit te 26 Prillit 1928 n. 1927, respektivisht per institutet e arsimimit te mesem e fillor. Asnje predispozite nuk parashikon venien e kryqit ne shkollat (materne) pasi praktikisht keto nuk ekzistonin.

Eshte nje fakt pak i njohur qe lidhur me kryqin eshte dhene me pare nje mendim i Keshillit te Shtetit, seksioni i trete, n.63 i 27 prillit 1988, qe ka perpunuar nje lajmerim lidhur me venien e kryqit ne shkolla, duke konsideruar qe normat e vjetra rregulluese duhet te konsiderohen akoma te vlefshme, dhe e imponojne ne shkollat shteterore. 
Sipas Keshillit te Shtetit modifikimet e aprovuara nga Concordato Lateranense viti 1929, marrveshje mes Shtetit dhe Kishes gjate periudhes fashiste, me ligjin e 25 marsit 85 n.121 (qe ka sanksionuar lirine e plote te besimit, duke futur edhe ne shkolla karakterin fakultativ te mesimit te fese), keto modifikime nuk kane as influencuar e as kane kushtezuar normat rregulluese ne fuqi, te cilat mbeten operative e kushtezuese me te gjitha efektet.

Ky eshte mendimi i Keshillit te vjeter te Shtetit. 
I nje mendimi tjeter eshte Urdheri i Gjykates se Akuiles, qe ben nje arsyetim krejt te kundert, qe bazohet ne parimet kushtetore. Karshi parimit te lirise se besimit  ku kuptohet edhe liria e mos ushtrimit te asnje besimi - parim qe eshte theksuar shume here nga Keshilli Kushtetues, ne vijim te modifikimeve te futura nga marrveshja, parashikojne vetem mesimin fakultativ ne shkolla. Gjykata e Akuilas, e ne veçanti Dr. Montanaro konsideron qe sot keto dispozita rregulluese duhet te konsiderohen plotesisht te çfuqizuara. 
Me fjale te tjera konsideron qe ato norma qe parashikonin venien e kryqit ne shkolla aktualizoheshin nga nje parim i cili konsideronte fene katolike si nje fe shteterore. Me qene se feja katolike nuk eshte me fe e shtetit e me futjen e shtetit laik, keto norma duhet te konsiderohen plotesisht te çfuqizuara. Behet fjale per nje arsyetim plotesisht juridik qe bazohet ne parimin e lirise se besimit e ne laicitetin e shtetit qe, siç mbeshtet Av. Antonino Ciavola, jane natyrisht argumenta jo te diskutueshme nga kendveshtrimi juridik. 
Eshte nje argument qe do ta trajtojme perseri ne te ardhmen ne vijim te vendimeve qe do te merren nga Gjykata e Akuilas.*

----------


## shkodra13

Para se me u marre shqiptaret (e edhe tjeret te huej) se a duhet apo jo qe italianet me pase kryqin ne shkollat e tyne duhet me dhane prova qe dine me ndertue ate pellambe toke qe Zoti ua ka lane.
Kur te napim prova se dime me ndertue vende te lulezueme e jo veç diktatura e mafje qe ja bajne te zeze jeten popujve tone athere mundena me pase te drejte me i dhane mend te tjereve, aq ma shume ne vendin e tyne.

----------

